# A Car Battery at Half the Price



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A Car Battery at Half the Price.



> *A startup hopes to commercialize a novel design that features a liquid electrolyte.*
> 
> Last year, the battery startup A123 Systems spun out another company, called 24M, to develop a new kind of battery meant to make electric vehicles go farther and cost less. Now a research paper published in Advanced Energy Materials reveals the first details about how that battery would work. It also addresses the challenges in bringing the battery to market.
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## AdriaMiller (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the interest in this work! If you (or anyone else, for that matter) would like more detail on these new fuel cells, we've set the original scientific paper that the story's based on free until the end of June; you can find it here:http://www.materialsviews.com/detai...ce_New_electrolyte_for_lithium_batteries.html

Thanks again,
Adrian Miller
Advanced Energy Materials


----------

